# How to disable port binding in BSNL Broadband



## cage3d (Apr 5, 2007)

I want to know that is there any way to disable port binding in BSNL Broadband.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 5, 2007)

Mostly not possible. This is a security measure from BSNL. Try contacting the BSNL guys once


----------

